# Quality review of the R5 VWD by RKP



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

http://redkiteprayer.com/category/machine/


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Great article on an interesting bike. While it sounds like a magnificent bike for the $$$, it makes me really appreciate my R3 that much more. 

I added an interesting addition on to my R3 today - an electronic rear view mirror. I will be testing for the next few days and will give a brief review.

Note also the S-Works helmet matches my R3 :thumbsup:



Rashadabd said:


> Machine : Red Kite Prayer


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it man. There's also a nice video on Cycling News with Phil White discussing Ryder's new R5ca and the versatility of the Cervelo line-up.

Ryder Hesjedal's Cervelo R5ca and other team bikes at Tour de France 2012 - YouTube

Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

As promised a brief review. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/cervellum-hindsight-35-a-284579.html


----------

